# .htaccess url rewrite



## lambertmedia (9. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem und kann einfach keine Lösung finden:

Meine Adressen haben folgenden Aufbau:

http://example.tld/downloads/xyz

viele User werden aber von einer Suchmaschine über diesen Aufbau weitergeleitet.

http://example.tld/?file=xyz&referer=blabla&lang=de

die Wichtige dynamische Info ist also xyz

Kennt jemand eine URL rewrite Regel dafür?


----------

